
AWS for Kids - conroy
http://awskids.club/
======
Dangeranger
This is beautiful, if a bit close to the bone.

> "The AWS poster has led to healthy conversations with my child, especially
> how to show the green checkmark even when things are not going so well." \-
> Manager

~~~
sundvor
Nice. It's almost enough to bring (laughing) tears to my eyes.

------
aerovistae
Risky to copyright it to Amazon at the bottom when it's not actually
them....begging for a lawyer's call. Hilarious, though.

> "My child was a huge fuck up but with the help of the AWS poster they're
> well on their way to a successful life of getting paged at 3AM because the
> web team can't write a stable service." \- Parent at YC Company

~~~
kevinburke
We are tremendously brave

~~~
late2part
And understand lock tight affirmative defenses.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use)

~~~
smitherfield
Not for false attribution of authorship.

~~~
kbenson
I'm pretty sure it's covered as parody, otherwise every skit comedy show ever
would have been sued out of existence.

------
cocktailpeanuts
> "If your kids don't start learning the AWS Dashboard now, they'll be in your
> basement until they are 35."

Mastering even one of AWS services is mission impossible, due to their
awesome, so-easy-to-understand, state of the art documentation. I think we can
all go back to our parent's basement.

~~~
jonursenbach
Their documentation is always so up-to-date, and easy to discover too! I've
never once searched for something, only to stumble onto a page of docs that's
3 years old and no longer relevant. Nope!

~~~
smitherfield
TBF, AWS documentation is way better than 95% of open-source projects.

~~~
jonursenbach
At least with open source projects you can dig into the code for yourself and
see WTF you need to do.

------
hoodoof
The irony is that something like this is probably coming one day - it seems
that many April Fools jokes are only a step away from reality.

What better way to get kids hooked on AWS early than to make it free for high
school kids?

~~~
eat_veggies
As a high school kid, I'm hooked on digital ocean and azure because the github
student pack gives me free credits ($25 a month on azure as long as I'm a
student, and $50 credit on DO, which works out to be 10 free months on their
$5 option). AWS is probably too late in that regard.

------
zitterbewegung
I know this is a joke but it would be interesting for AWS to introduce
learning material targeted at high schoolers (setup a Minecraft server).

------
qeternity
> root@s1:~$ host 54.235.210.130

> 130.210.235.54.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer
> ec2-54-235-210-130.compute-1.amazonaws.com.

Nice.

------
opensports
I thought I was sick of April Fools' Day jokes, but you got me laughing. TY

~~~
sundvor
Agree, really funny. Especially the "Parent at YC company" quote.

I'm on AEDST, was paying attention yesterday but I missed a beat when I saw
this today (April 2nd). These things are really stretching out.

------
hobarrera
You can tell it's fake because the error pages are JSON rather than XML.

------
pcurve
This is dark comedy from Amazon. I like it. Not campy. Pornhub apparently had
a real good April Fools too.

Well done.

n/m. Doesn't look like it's done by amazon.

------
cyberferret
LOL, though the services selection screen on the dashboard has changed to a
monochromatic one now, with line icons and all services categorised by
operational type. The depicted poster is the older AWS dashboard, no?

------
late2part
It's missing baby's first fake dashboard.

~~~
matt4077
It's... actually right in there? Although not being Amazon's creation kinda
diminishes it.

------
FVIIIvWF
I'm confused with the AWS service names. I'll be jealous of my kids start
learning about these names so early on.

------
iamsmooney
I'm getting 404s on all but the home page. Part of the joke?

~~~
sillysaurus3
Hmm, works for me. I just ordered one. The price is pretty reasonable. Maybe
try emailing support?

------
late2part
I bet you could sell a few hundred $40 fancy printed posters.

------
zer00eyz
I want one of these for ME...

It makes me ill every time I look at the thing.

------
glibgil
> Happy Dads

Kevin and Kyle, really???

p.s. Fuck you for your tiny brigade of down votes

